# CoDeSys:  Gerät einfügen geht nicht



## sailor (23 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
nach Installation von CoDeSys 3.5 kann ich kein Gerät ein-bzw. anfügen. nach Auswahl arbeitet die Software etwas, fügt aber kein Gerät ein. Ich hab die SW noch nicht lizenziert. Wo bekomm ich die Gerätebibliotheken von nicht 3S-Geräten her?

Gruß
Sailor


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2012)

sailor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab die SW noch nicht lizenziert. Wo bekomm ich die Gerätebibliotheken von nicht 3S-Geräten her?



Eine Lizenz im klassischen Sinne gibt es bei der reinen Programmierumgebung auch nicht. Lediglich spezielle Erweiterungen wie z.B. die Soft-SPS wären lizenzierungspflichtig.

Die Gerätebibliotheken bekommst du, im Regelfall gegen Entgelt, beim Hersteller des jeweiligen Codesys-kompatiblen Gerätes.
In seltenen Fällen, bzw. bei einigen wenigen Herstellern auch gratis.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## sailor (23 Januar 2012)

Hast du ne Ahnung, warum ich kein 3S-Gerät einfügen kann?


----------



## sailor (23 Januar 2012)

sorry,sorry. War im falschen Menü. Bei der Geräteauswahl werden zwar die Hersteller angezeigt, aber nicht deren Geräte. Ist das ok?


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2012)

Ich hab im Moment experimentell die 3.4 irgendwas, und das ist bei mir genau so.

Lediglich ein paar 3S "Geräte" sind vorhanden.


----------

